# List your Missing/Stolen guns here



## Al33

Not real sure if this will serve any great purpose or not, but after reading of all the losses in GeauxLSU's thread in the Open forum, Thought it might be worth doing. I noted that several still knew the serial numbers of the stolen guns and I have a few myself. 

I thought it would be nice to have them all together and a printout could easilly be made and put in your wallets for reference when needed. You never know when you might run across one of these weapons.

BTW, even if you do not know the S/N, your missing weapon might have had some noticeable characteristic(s) which would make it easily identifiable.

Here is mine which were taken in a burglary about 1976:

Browning .22 cal. semi-auto rifle S/N 13912T37. This was the small rifle that loaded thru the side of the stock.

Also, not a gun, but a recurve bow, a Browning Explorer I, LH, 56", 55#, S/N 4D465-1.


----------



## marknga

Colt/Essex Custom Grade .45 Auto pistol
S/N 554227
2 tone Blue slide on Stainless Frame, Bo Mar lowmount adj sights, KART target barrel, etc...

Stolen Warner Robins Ga on 12-8-1998

Mark


----------



## 308 WIN

Stolen In Alpharetta Ga. In July 1995, Remington Model 760 Carbine 308 Win. No S/n But It Was Spray Painted Green And Brown. Had A Bushnell 1.75- 4 or 4.5x20mm Scope.


----------



## Eddy M.

will have to see if Starkville Miss. still has my gun Info on  what was stolen


----------



## NDFAN

I had 10 guns stolen in June. Fortunately, i had all of the serial numbers. They are now entered into the  FBI's National Crime Information Center database.

Without the serial numbers I would think it would be difficult to prove that agun once belonged to you even with unique characteristics.


----------



## duckbill

1966 Colt Frontier Scout 22/22mag - Black with stag grips.

My Dad bought it new.  Gave it to me when I was about 18.  Some scumbag stole it along with my truck back in 1990.  Police found my truck, but not the gun of course.


----------



## SakoL61R

Sure does scare me to think of someone stealing my guns.   The safe gives me a warm and fuzzy, but, on a LEO's advice.........

 I took digital pics of all my guns, then used my photo software (Adobe Photoshop) to label them with the serial numbers and other info (make/model caliber, scope make, #, etc.)   Have hard copies to carry and saved on CD.
Sako


----------



## Taylor Co.

Browning "Sweet Sixteen" Belgium made Blonde stock and forearm 22" barrell. Have no s/n
Weatherby .340 26" #2 contour barrell Lazermark Leop. varixIII 4.5x12? adjustable objective
Benelli Super-90 12Ga. 26" barrell Black synthetic stock.

I did not have serial# on any and never could replace them!


----------



## Just BB

All my fathers guns were stolen about 20 years ago. Don't have any of the serials. But one was a Savage 22/410 over/under with plastic stock and forearm. It was a take down model and probably 40 years old. Used it as a kid. Would love to have that one back.


----------



## bilgerat

marlin 30-30 stolen in buford in 1992,dont know the ser # ,had a bushnell 3-9  scope and barrel was wraped in camo tape. my dad gave it to me in the late 60s and I know every little scratch in that old gun because I sat many hours in the woods with it in my lap. wish I had it back


----------



## dapper dan

Had a Remington 700 black synthetic 270 w/ a leupold 3x9x40 stolen also 

marlin model 60 22lr, w/ tasco 3x9x40

mossberg 9200 semi auto shotgun

walther p99 40 cal

had all serial numbers except the shotgun , maybe whoever stole it will shoot some crack dealers w/ them and then shoot themselves.


----------



## DSGB

Mossberg 12 gauge pump, 60's model, belonged to my father. Someone broke into my apartment after only having the gun there for two days. Must have seen me bring it in. It has a ribbed forearm and the stock has been refinished, so it's a slightly different color than the forearm. No S/N. Stolen in Columbus in 2003.


----------



## bossgobbler

Had a Browning Citori 525 20ga stolen out of my truck  2 weeks ago.  I was in Columbus at the time, had the serial # but have not heard anything from the Columbus police.


----------



## matthewsman

*how 'bout a bow?*

MathewsQ2 serial #304936

CopperJohnproIII sights,TT dropaway,Kwikee kwiver,doinker,and STS


----------



## Georgia Stalker

my uncle lost a 9mm, and an sks right before christmas and he has been lookin for them in stores after the police caught the people.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

*not so true*

Friend of mine had photo's of a lot of the stuff stolen from his house by some dumb kids and they found kids and stuff from pawn shop not all the stuff but the photo did help retrieve the goods.   I got my guns on cd's pictures and some s/n so just in case.


----------



## MCBUCK

*Lost*

Rem Mod 700LH in .270 Win. on or about Oct 27, 05.
Somewhere in the vicinity of Redwine Cove Rd and Carbondale Rd in Dalton, Ga.  Gun was in a grey hard sided Contico Case.  Gun was topped with a Tasco World Class 3x9x40.  In excellent shape.  HUnted wiith since 1989.  I have the serial number in the police report, but if any one sees this gun please give me a shout---more sentimental value than anything.


----------



## OconeeJim

*The only firearm we ever "lost"....*

...at out club of over 25 years, was a little Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in .243.  It was left overnight in one of the campers (the night before one of our members was coming to borrow it).  Kinda' strange too, nothing else was taken, and no guns were EVER stored there before !


----------



## Al33

*Link I found...*

for listing stolen guns. Good place to list yours.

http://armchairgunshow.com/stolen_guns.htm


----------



## whitworth

*Sometimes paranoid is good*

Reminds me of those hunting sign-in places that are not guarded.  You know....leave your name and county.  

With a rather rare name for that county, some fella signed in a lot of times as Elmer Fudd.  

Don't know if they ever robbed Elmer's house!


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

*Stolen Guns*

My wifes friend who just got married last week came home from their honeymoon to find their apartment broken into. Well the Theives manage to get away with all her husbands guns. 

I know alot of you check out pawn shops for deals and was hoping you could keep your eyes open. 

Here are the details
model 29 .44 caliber Smith and Wesson. 
He claims the serial number is N320345

There will be more guns and serial numbers to follow
Thanks, 
Andy


----------



## SKINNERZ71

In 1994 While I Lived At Home Mine And My Parents Guns Were Stolen An Old Marlin .22, A 35 Marlin,another Marlin.22,a Remington 1100 12 Gauge, And My First Deer Rifle A Browning Model 81 308. Never Found Any Of Them.


----------



## Bill Brown

In October of 2004 my truck was stolen in downtown Atlanta, GA. Inside were two rifles; one a Remington model 700BDL LH .270Win, with a KDF recoil reducer on the end of the barrel, it had a Nikon 3X9 x 40mm scope on Kwicksite see through mounts & had a Packmyer shotgun recoil pad installed; the other was a Marlin 1895SS, 45-70, with Williams peep sight on the rear and Williams fiber optic Fire sight on the front. This information was passed on to the APD and the NCI.  Please contact Bill Brown at "wbrown30097@yahoo.com".


----------



## mmarkey

*Some slime Recently liberated these weapons*

As of 7/23/2011 these are still missing.

Remington 700B Rifle Cal. 7mm Remington Magnum
         walnut stock
         Serial Number: C6828484
         Trophy scope 4x12 and sling in hard case.

Remington 1100 Auto 12 Gauge Shotgun
	Stock Walnut Ventilated Ribbed Barrel Mod Choke
	Serial Number M600709W

45Cal Dixie Gun Works Pennsylvania flint lock rifle
      Considerable hand carving on butt stock 
      Silver half moon inlay on cheekpiece
      Heavily engraved Toe piece. & patchbox 

Tower 2nd Model Brown Bess Musket (Reproduction) 
      Walnut Stock
	Flintlock (Lock Stamped with word Tower)
	White Leather Sling with Brass Buckle
     (won't find many of these in the south! Outside   Williamsburg, VA. or maybe Savannah.


----------



## Chef Z

*Remington Stolen*

They got me too.
Remington Mountain Rifle LSS, 7-08 Cal with a Leupold 
2.5X8 VX3 scope in Leupold mounts.


----------



## buckshot123

Savage Model 93FSS Stainless Steel Fiber Optic sights 22 magnum rifle with leupold see thru rings and bushnell trophy 3-9x40 scope S/N 0810276.  Stolen on 3-27-2007 at Lake Walton (Monroe, GA)


----------



## red tail

Had a Springfield XD .45 acp stolen last monday out of my truck in my work parking lot. It happend in the middle of the day. It happend in Norcross off of Jimmy Carter. The low life drilled my lock out stole my pistal and a company lad-top.

the pistal was black.  S# US601005  

I hope it gets pawned and we can bust the low life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skunked

I had 13 guns stolen from my house plus my yamaha raptor.  Most of the guns were my grandfathers that he left me.  Sad thing is I know who did it and have had 4 different people tell me who did it.  They caught a guy with one of my guns and asked him who did it.  The guy told them who did it and even called one of his buddies on the phone and the police listened in on it and the guy on the phone told them who did it.  Even with all this information they still couldn't get a warrant.  I did get the gun back, but for the life of me I will never be able to comprehend why the police can't do more.  Also when I asked the police about me going to the guys house and talking to him directly they told me if I did, I would be arrested.  Don't understand.

Browning Bar 30-06
Glock model 22 .40
Marlin .22
Marlin lever action .44
S/W .44
Browning belgium 20 guage
Charles Daly camo  12 guage
stephens single shot 20 guage
Colt MKIV gov't model .380
Remington woodsmaster 30-06
Remington 710 30-06  only one recovered
Remington semi auto 12  guage  very old
S/W snub nose .38 with my grandfathers name engraved  in it
Yamaha Raptor 660R  Black, red, silver

What I wouldn't do with 5 mins. alone with that sorry ***.


----------



## Buck111

*Stolen from Rome, Ga.*

Taurus .45 acp PT945  serial# NKZ50410, (Taurus 9mm PT92 serial# TAN09422 Recovered in Gwinnett county). These were stolen from Rome, Ga. on September 05, 2007.


----------



## Mako22

I never discuss what guns I own with co-workers, neighbors or casual friends. When going to the truck from the house I carry mine low between my body and the house nver towards the street or neighbors if I can help it. The best thing to do is have a hidden wall safe installed if that is possible. When I stop at the store with a long gun in the truck I lay it in the back behind the seat where it cannot be seen. I believe that most guns are stolen from homes by people that know you and know what you have. I would go even further to say that allot of the times it is a neighborhood teenager who needs some drug money. That's why I don't tell the local 16 year olds what kind of gun collection I have nor do I let them see my guns. Well thats just my two cents for what it is worth.


----------



## Coltsmoke

I agree with Carters93, I had a new neighbor move in, they have a son in his mid twenties that would ride around the property lines on a fourwheeler. He stopped and we began talking and deer hunting and guns were discussed.About two weeks later my door was kicked in, the alarm went off nothing was taken. About a week went by and my neighbor came riding around again, when I told him what happened, his first words was " do you have cameras" I realized this was the man that did it, he came back around to see if I had him on film. Strange thing, I haven't seen him any more, I went and told his father if I caught the one that did it I would shoot him right there in the yard. My neighbor doesn't ride the fence line any more.


----------



## hgrimes2

*Stolen Rifles*

Two rifles stolen from auto in Dunwoody. 11/20/07.

Remington 760 Gamemaster pump 30-06 with 3x9 Bushnell scope and leather sling. Stock has unique basket weave woodwork.

Marlin 30-30 lever action, with 3x9 Busnell Scope and black nylon strap.

Other items taken: New in package Gerber knife and Tracking light set.

Various Tink's products.


----------



## porkie

*STOLEN*

Oct 2006 Hartwell , Ga

Winchester Black Syn 7mm Mag - 3X9X50mm Scope
Remington 600 Bolt Action 243 cal - 3X9X40mm Scope
Remington 1100 12Ga 28in vented rib barrel 
2 - Double Gun Cases Black 

I have the numbers for all these guns which was stolen from my truck that was sitting inside my carport . My home owners insurance paid me for the guns but they still do not understand that the 243 was given to my son by my father
and that can not be replaced with no amount of money.


----------



## fishbum2000

i had an astra 357 mag stolen out of my truck in nov of 06 i bought it from my neighbor gave the police the ser.# but havent heard anything since. ser # is 164943, i had to notch out the wooden grip for a speed loader ( very unique) i sure would like to have it back


----------



## FX Jenkins

H&R 20 ga single shot blued w/ brown walnut stock...missing front bead..stolen from home in Gilmer County in 1990


----------



## ed'sboy

1991: Belgium made Browning BAR, 30-06 with black synthetic stock and Redfield 3 x 9 scope.
Belgium made Browning Hi Power 9mm Pistol.
Stolen from home in Buford, GA


----------



## Woodscrew

Does anyone know of a site online where you could check the vin numbers on firearms to see if they have been listed as stolen? Would be great to be aboul to check then before you buy from junkie or drunk needing money.


----------



## Allen Waters

Woodscrew said:


> Does anyone know of a site online where you could check the vin numbers on firearms to see if they have been listed as stolen? Would be great to be aboul to check then before you buy from junkie or drunk needing money.



call your local law enforcement office i have had them run numbers before for me. just to be sure i had a clean handgun.


----------



## chattooga3

*Stolen/missing*

S/w  Airweight

S/n 407499


Msw 40ve
S/n  Pbk 6557-2308


----------



## huntchesies

*stolen guns*

I had 5 stolen last sept. from a break in at my house.  I didn't have but one serial.  One was a 12 gauge double barrel with no sites and a new cherry forarm and stock.  It has two patches on the right side of the stock.  One was a 22 winchester witha black swing on it wih dark wood stock and forarm.  One was a Savage model 111 270 cal.  witha black sling also with a simmons 3-9-40 scope. One was a Remington 1100 with a 28 mod. barrel vented rib.  looked like it was brand new with just a tiny spot of rust where you it chambers. Last but not least one marlin 22 single shot bolt action very light stained stock on it No I do not have all the serial numbers but if you ever see anything like these please get in touch with me. Four of them were my grandads guns that I inherited.


----------



## Silver Mallard

I had a Steyr S40 stolen out of my truck on feb 5, 2008. The serial number is 025390. It also has the letters AOW stamped on the same side of the slide as the serial number. The gun is all back with polymer frame and steel slide and features trigger safety similar to the glock system. The scumbags also took a spare magazine for the gun and a cold steel gunsite knife as well. This gun should stand out as there were not a lot of these sold here in the states.


----------



## germag

Stolen in Quitman County, Ruger MKII (old style skeleton stock), stainless/composite, Dayton Traister trigger, muzzle brake...I don't have the serial number handy or the theft complaint case number (I do still have them, just not with me.) It is easy to identify, though. It is engraved on both sides of the forearms with "The Terminator". When it was stolen, it was topped with a Pentax compact 2-8 Lightseeker.


----------



## oldmanbill

Custom made 7mm mauser with eagle inlay and rosewood on walnut stock, hand checker. MY ssn is under the barrel. Would love to have it back


----------



## youngmanbill

oldmanbill said:


> Custom made 7mm mauser with eagle inlay and rosewood on walnut stock, hand checker. MY ssn is under the barrel. Would love to have it back



I'd really like to see it again... remember busting my lip on that thing learning to shoot in the back pasture.


----------



## oregonbowhunter

*foremost .22 cal rifle 17 shot*

dont even know if they make it anymore no serial number dont know why it didnt have one


----------



## jeffro429

Anybody ever hear of theives taking a whole safe, or getting into one. I have one and it makes me feel better but............................


----------



## Tecumseh

I had 3 stolen, in 2003 from my home in Georgia, I tracked them to North Carolina, then the trail ran cold, probably ended up in a pawn shop (J. P. SAUER SAUER & SONS, mid 70's 44 Mag revolver with homemade holster/ Russian SKS topped with a 2-7X32, VXII Leopold/ and a stainless Taurus 357 snub nose Mag), I have to find the SSN's I have them around here somewhere, but I do have a safe now !!!, and boy would I like to get my hands on the druggie who needed that fix !!!


----------



## germag

Tecumseh said:


> ....and boy would I like to get my hands on the druggie who needed that fix !!!



We all say that....but we both know that it's best that doesn't happen, don't we? I know it would make me feel better for a few minutes if I could catch the guy that stole mine.....but I also know it would escalate completely out of control in a matter of seconds and I would ultimately end up in prison over it.....not really worth it. Sure is fun to think about, though.....


----------



## Tecumseh

Germag,
"YES" you are right!!, I think that the thought of someone just rummaging through my castle is what bothers me most.


----------



## germag

Tecumseh said:


> Germag,
> "YES" you are right!!, I think that the thought of someone just rummaging through my castle is what bothers me most.



Yep. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## critter

the best thing to do w/a safe is secure it to the floor/yes drill a hole through your floor and bolt it in your crawl space.or  use lag bolts into cement floor.be safe than sorry,its sad u must do this.but it gives yourself abetter feeling when u leave home.


----------



## BookHound

Stolen : Glock 17 (9mm) pistol serial number LAE085


This is a friend's gun that was stolen from his car (thieves brook window to gain entry).  Happened evening of 08/27/08 in Duluth (Gwinnett county).  Gun reported stolen morning of 08/28/08 to Duluth PD.  Please IM or e-mail me with any information.  Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Ths dog hunts!!

They got 1 outta my truck, & 2 more outta a locked safe!!
1-colt combat commander.45, ported & polished, trigger job, accurized
1-browning highpower, still in the original box
1- High standard .22, 8 inch barrel, in box , with 2 extra clips!!
The .45 was in the glove box of my trucK, they busted the back window, & tore the door off the glovebox!! Happened at Georgia College in Milledgeville!! Reported it, Had serial numbers, Heard NOTHING!!


----------



## fireman401

*Gun stolen from closed shop in Pinehurst*

Case solved...arrest were made today and all guns recovered.


----------



## chrismonroe

2 years ago gone for 1 day


granddaddys 44 carbine tube feed busnell scope
also his rim woodsman 30.06 with busnell scope
my new rossi 12 slug gun red rot scope
h&r 20 gauge single shot
mosburg 870 sawed off dull pistol grips with folding stock
half gallon of crown
and some fire works ring 
and sit no my couch and ate a ice cream sandwich
all stole some other food out of the fridge

all at one time in bowdon


----------



## chrispeele

Took you stuff and even raided the fridge!  Cold!


----------



## GoFish

Stolen from my mothers home in Appling County a few years ago.

Remington Speedmaster .22 bought in the early 90's has BDL stock.

Sportsman 58 12 ga. this shotgun has engravings on the stock as well as a quail engraving on the side of the chamber.  I think this gun was made in the 60's.

Savage Single Shot lever action .22

Bolt action 30-30 rifle

Stolen from my brothers truck while in Jesup, GA
70's model Remington 1100 BDL 20 ga. 

Stolen recently
Tarus pistol

I didn't have the seriel numbers to any of the guns that were stolen a few years ago but we do have the numbers for the pistol that was stolen recently.  I'm hoping that if we find the pistol that it will lead to the other guns as well.  More than likely the person who stole the guns a few years ago stole the pistol as well.

I now have the seriel numbers to my guns as well as pictures printed out.

Most of the guns that were stolen had sentimental value because they were handed down to us from or late father and grandfather.


----------



## rkwrichard

Here are the following serial numbers of shiloh sharps rifles that were stolen on april 16th in kansas city, kansas:

2997b sporter #3
b2000 creedmoor target (fully engraved)
2823b creedmoor silhouette (fully engraved)
2149b sporter #3 25lb bull barrel
0524b sporter #1 (fully engraved)
b9634 saddle rifle (fully engraved) initials l k on lever
b595 hartford 16lb bull barrel
b200 quigley rifle (initials r c b)
b3120 sporter #3
1274b long range express
0363b saddle rifle (fully engraved)
2864b montana roughrider
2884b montan roughrider
colt 1911 officers model pistol (45 acp) sf17530e

if you find run across any of these rifles contact kirk - heather - lucinda - bob - phyllis at shiloh.


----------



## 500 S&W

Stolen 12/10/08 from work in Columbus Ga. 
Ruger SP101.357 mag.
S/N 573-46241

Reward offered

Sean


----------



## tharris73

Taurus PT92 satin nickel finish - stolen 2005 in Cumming, GA
SN TGK04167


----------



## chase870

Dont worry about hearing anything right away when they are stolen if the serial numbers are in the system they might show up. I had a colt 1911 .45 auto stolen in Dalton Ga. it was used in a crime and recovered in New York City. I did get it back but the fine folks in New York wernt happy about giving it back


----------



## synspeed

Glock 20 3rd Gen, 10mm auto
OD Green, Hogue grip
6' ported barrel
Streamlight TLR-1 tactical light

Serial# LAL629

Stolen 12-30-08 in Smyrna, GA
REWARD OFFERED


----------



## BenP

Glock Model 22 .40 cal.  -  Ser. #CNB727 stolen from Griffin, GA in 2005.  Thief was caught and said gun was sold to someone in a McDonald's parking lot in Fayetteville area.


----------



## MXFun86

I recently lost my entire collection.  Two AR-15's, One Saiga 12, One AK-47, One SOCOM II, Nine Remington 870's, One Mossberg 695, One 1916 Mauser, a couple of piddly things, My Great Grand Dads Double Barrel 12 ga, One D.Eagle 50AE, Two Custom 1911's, And finally... Two XD 45's that are the crown jewels of my collection.  Thousands of dollars gone.  The thiefs had broke in and stolen them while I was at work.  They got past two large dogs, and unlocked my door to get in.  Meaning they found my spare key.  Well, the next day my kid sister called me (I hadn't told her yet) to tell me all about her bf's new shotgun.  It looked just like the only wood stocked 870 I'd had.  Now Rem. made a lot of wood stocked 870's, but I called the police and mentioned it.  They seemed to think it was an odd coincidence as well and drove over to talk to him.  After a quick check of his garage they found most of my guns, and promptly discovered the rest of them at his friends house who had helped him steal them.  I got my whole collection back unharmed and he's being prosecuted.  Needless to say my sis is heart broken.  But I know how horrible it is to lose your guns, but sometimes there really is a happy ending.


----------



## mriver72

How can this many guns get stolen and even with the Serial Numbers most are never recoverd they must be shipped out of the country maybe Mexico ..


----------



## Melvin4730

Lever Action .22 Winchester
Scope
I didn't have the serial number.
It was my Grand Pa's!

Someone stole it out of my truck while it was sitting in my drive-way.


----------



## racedude45

I had stolen just yesterday in columbia county

1. 30-06 bolt action smith and wesson model 1700, with a Nikkon pro staff 3x9x50 scope. 1983 was the last year the rifle was made, my grandad give it to me in 1982, I was 12 yrs old. To me this gun is priceless

2. 30-30 marlin lever action, no s# model 336c. 

3. Thompson arms omega .50 caliber black powder w/no scope.

I`m know the chances of me ever getting my guns back is very slim, but you never know.


----------



## thelaw

delete


----------



## Sterlo58

OconeeJim said:


> ...at out club of over 25 years, was a little Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in .243.  It was left overnight in one of the campers (the night before one of our members was coming to borrow it).  Kinda' strange too, nothing else was taken, and no guns were EVER stored there before !



Sounds like an inside job.


----------



## yellowhammer

*.38 Colt*

Stolen from vehicle in Grant Park(Atlanta)two weeks ago.Colt .38 Detective Special,snub nose,black grips,sn-AE3197.


----------



## olchevy

Man ya'll make me want to get a REAL gun safe, and throw out my old glass fronted one.....


----------



## jsmith15

SakoL61R said:


> Sure does scare me to think of someone stealing my guns.   The safe gives me a warm and fuzzy, but, on a LEO's advice.........
> 
> I took digital pics of all my guns, then used my photo software (Adobe Photoshop) to label them with the serial numbers and other info (make/model caliber, scope make, #, etc.)   Have hard copies to carry and saved on CD.
> Sako



Great Idea! I have been meaning to do that.


----------



## Hoyt.Archer

*Please add to the stolen list - 29May2009*

The below were stolen from the Ladonia AL area the morning of 29May09

Ruger P85 9mm: 300-62697
Glock 22 .40 cal:  END201US
Benelli Nova 12ga: Z111393; barrel V117533; has truglo adjustable sights epoxyed to the barrel. It's vent ribbed. Also, has thunderin gobbler turkey choke with it.
Winchester Mod 94AE 30-30: I do not have the s/n for this one, but I think I can find it. It's like new.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Ruger Mini-30: 189-17178; the magazine is missing - recovered last Oct by Columbus GA Narcotics Div during a drug bust. I hope to get in back in a couple more months. It's needed as evidence in the trial.


----------



## mikef61

Two guns stolen in home break-in: Ithaca 20 ga. pump with improved cylinder and .32 Colt nickle-plated automatic pistol (got me through Vietnam as an MP). Neither is made now...sentimental value. DeKalb police have s/n's.


----------



## streetglide08

What if you were in an auto accident and the last person with your gun is an LE officers hand. Then when you are able to get around and go try to claim your weapon. Their reply "What weapon". Smith & Wesson Model 36 #CAD5094 missing since 08/95.
I thought they were supposed to be there to help...


----------



## swissbianco

*stolen firearms*

hello,

good 3 weeks ago in rockdale county, between conyers and mcdonough, amber drive, my rooms where burgulared and this firearms are missing:

beretta 92 FS, 9mm luger, stainless slide/barrel, black frame, custom wood grips and swissbianco recoil buffer installed, serialnumber BER 502442 







 actual gun





 actual gun with actual wood grips

glock 19, 9mm luger, with rail, serialnumber KUN 360






 actual gun

german 1914 made luger, 9mm luger, serialnumber 3975






actual gun









FEG hungary R61 (walther ppk clone) 9mm makarov caliber, serialnumber C4343






 actual gun






+B
swissbianco.com


----------



## swissbianco

part 2:

tschech made cz model 1945, nickel plated, 25 acp, serialnumber below the grip 6666






 actual gun/holster is not stolen





 same model but bright nickel finish

savage stevens pump action, 20 ga, was misused by criminals and now back by sutch, gun dont work well at all, matte black refinished, crude looking stock, no serialnumber on record





 actual gun





 crude stockwork

roem german made blanc fire revolver, size of an colt dedektive spl, cal 9mm blanc, no serialnumber on record





 same model gun

jennings 9, used and refinished, slide matte black, frame matte olivegreen, 9mm luger, doublestack magazin, missing rear sight, serialnumber 1412856





 actual gun prior refinish





 simmilar gun with same refinish as the stolen one.

german emge/valor revolver, .22 long rifle, 6 shot, used, custom made wood grips, serialnumber > 9853






actual gun





 detail custom wood grips

also there are 2 unique knives, dalton custom cutlery, one has an serialnumber and the other an unique engraving and there where say 20 pcs made that way.






  actual knife, serialnumber DCC079






  same knifemodel, my one is like this plus custom 2 tone blade finish, blasted/satin and highpolished button/screws

all this and more knives, gunmagazins, ammo where stolen by an burgulary and the police investigate in any direction.

infos to the whereabout of the listed arms are confidential and appreciated, roger at swissbianco.com or send me an pm or directly to the police in rockdale county georgia.

the goal is to catch these who did that so nobody else has to suffer like i do. for reach this goal i ask you all for help, look for my belongings so we have an chance to catch and remove them from the streets.

+B
swissbianco.com


----------



## Steelers1122

*Easy Way to Keep info*

If anyone uses Microsoft Office and has "Access " installed I have a great easy user friendly data base template that keeps all my gun and home info, with photos and all details, i.e. scanned receipts, when and where purchased and location of item. Just hit me up and I will email it to you and walk you through getting it started. Greatest thing is that weekly I email it to me or when something cahnges and even if my computer gets stolen or God forbid my house burns down my info is there on my email server. It also serves as a insurance claim data base for household items.


----------



## HiawasseeHunter

ok.. this is probably a long shot. but im desperate. Ducktown 410 with removable stock. they stole the gun but left the stock. so it would have pistol grips now. Stole out of the hiawassee area during a burglary. probably being traded for drugs because all they stole was that gun and prescrp medication..


----------



## wozbean

UPDATE --------

KUDOS to the LAPD (yes Los Angeles) and to Suwanee PD.

My gun has been recovered by the LAPD.  

We are working on getting back here so I can go claim it.

======================
Stolen out of car.  

S&W Sigma .40, 1 hi cap mag, Bianchi holster.  

S/N RAY6342.  Reported to Suwanee Police 10-31-09.


----------



## DonArkie

Navy Arms "Harpers Ferry 58cal. Flintlock 1/2 stock w/ Brass patch Box, browned metal hardware

CVA Kentucky Longrifle 50cal Percussion, browned metal hardware

C. Sharps Business Rifle, 45-70, browned metal hardware, buckhorn style rear site, w/ blade front site.

Navy Arms Sharps 54 cal paper catridge, blued metal hardware w/ saddle ring on side lock.

Marlin 66 .22cal semi auto, blued metal hardware, wood stock, light walnut color

The low life ****** bag broke into my hunt'n cabin & stole my  firearms. Pretty sad!


----------



## Richard P

I dont believe the police have any interest in recovering your guns unless it is by accident. The same applies to stolen autos. The insurance companies treat the incident as a money matter.  Whatever you have is yours only so long as you can protect it.


----------



## gordylew

stolen from the shop I work at in Henry County.

be on the look out for
 a Browning BL 22 grade I with a Leupold 3x9x50. the  huge scope would be a give away.
unsure of serial number

2nd  Browning light 20 in fair condition invector choke tube 26"  will have sn posted Wednesday.


----------



## ARbowhunter7

Had a Kimber Ultra CDP II stolen out of my truck about 2 months ago in Paulding Co. Over $1,000 in custom work, VERY unique looking and has Wilson Combat teflon-coated mags. If it hasn't been shot, it'll be loaded with Hornady TAP ammo (black casings) SN# KYU-1999


----------



## erik72

*Stolen Custom 1911*

This gun was taken from my house in Austell while Wifey and I were gone for a weekend in Nashville. 2 weeks before Christmas '08. Gun was reported; I even gave the Cobb Police a suspect. As far as I know he denied it and told the Inspector he was going to get a lawyer.  No more to the investigation to my knowledge. 

Gun was a custom-built 5" 1911. Colt Series '70 Mark IV slide and barrel on a Foster (Caspian blems) frame. Parkerized finish with coco bolo wood grips and integral extended mag well. I loved that gun and it ran like a hose. 

Erik


----------



## smokey30725

Well, a couple of worthless pieces of human trash decided to rob my parents house in Ooltewah, TN this morning. They made off with all of my mother's jewelry and some of my dad's guns. Thank God they didn't find his pistols or his riot gun but they made off with the following:

Mossberg 20 ga. pump shotgun
Marlin Glenfield Model 20 with a scratch on the side of the receiver
Marlin Model 30AW 30-30 with 3x9x32 Tasco scope Serial #07019937

I am going to try to get the serial number on the shotgun, but the 22 didn't have one. If anyone sees these guns or sees them offered on the forum, please let me know. I would like to have an "intervention" with these two. We know that it was two white males, one tall and skinny and one short and stocky driving a late model full size ford pickup with a diamond plate tool box.


----------



## first shot

I had a Glock 23 stolen out of my truck near Athens, GA a few years ago.  Can't remember the exact date.  Report was filed with Oconee County Sheriff.

Serial # is DZY 667.

I have better than a clue who did it, I just can't prove it.  If I ever could, though...

He'd go to jail, but he might have to take the long way to get there!

I never leave my gun in the truck on the job anymore.  It is always on my belt.  Only one way to get it...


----------



## jkauger

i had 5 guns stolen out of my home back in janruary.

-Marlin .22 mag tube fed
-knight 50cal black powder NWTF edition camo
-remington 870 express mag. wood stock
-remington 788 .308 with a bushnell banner scope
-century arms Yugo AK-47 with 2 30rd tapco mags
the only serial number i have is the ak-47, i'll have to find it an post it up.


----------



## jasonixo

*Stolen Kahr PM9 + 2 holsters*

My car was broken into in my driveway in Norcross this morning and amongst other things, my Kahr PM9 was stolen-

Specs:
9mm subcompact
Silver stainless slide, black polymer frame
7rd extended mag w/ pinky rest
8rds of Glaser Powerball
High Noon Holsters Bare Asset IWB holster w/ metal clip
Fobus plastic paddle holster
Factory day sights painted w/ hi-vis orange dot and post
S/N IA5249

Reward- umm...   ...free rifle machine work?

Jason Nixon
Machinist
American Precision Arms
Jefferson, GA


----------



## Grunt_0311

Glock model 27 serial number fdz757 stolen from Muscle Shoals, AL.


----------



## Edwards32

Sig Mosquito .22 cal Stolen in the Columbus, Ga area last October
SN# A030128  all black with holster.


----------



## GLOCKRUS

Sorry for the guys who lost their firearms. I hope them theives lose their hands....lol...karma is something else anyway. Im pretty sure they had or will have something bad coming to them.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Recovered a stolen pistol this morning. Ruger new mdl Blackhawk stolen in Milledgeville in 2008. 2 currently in custody.


----------



## ADB

Winchester Model 70 in 7mm-Mag black synthetic stock with a Nikon Prostaff 3x9x50 on top. And to the guy who kicked in my back door to steal it, you got 2 of my Glock 23 .40 cal mags but you left behind 2 as well. Please feel free to return at a time when we can meet and I'll give you the other two. STUPID PUNK!!!

Stolen September 20th 2010 from Rutledge, Ga.


----------



## rolbak

*colt cobra*

colt cobra 38 blue  s/n m81179  , wood grips . Left grip  has about 1" piece missing behind trigger guard . stolen 2007 . Two other hand guns taken at the same time , they were recovered.


----------



## ironhorseman

*Stolen Guns: .*

Winchester Model 1892 SRC, 20" bbl, 99% original finish, 44 W.C.F., SN: 794934


Winchester Model 1892 SRC "Trapper", 16" bbl, 90% original finish, 44 W.C.F., SN: 944993


Guns stolen in 2002 after being shipped to Albany, Georgia gun dealer to be consigned to and sold at auction.  Auction never happened and guns never returned.  Secured Lawyer services at that time but, individual filed for bankruptcy.  Had just about given up when a law enforcement officer friend told me to visit my local police department.   Local police don't seem to want to be bothered and therefore, I am contacting the BATF (Georgia Division), in hopes of getting the serial numbers listed in their database.  Also posting serial numbers here as listed above.  Anyone having additional suggestions on how to continue to pursue this issue can kindly send me and/or post a message on what to do...thanks in advance.


----------



## joedublin

Didn't realize this site existed until today...a couple of years ago in Whigham,Georgia I had my Browning BLR .308 with camo covering on butt and forestock, plus a 3X9 scope stolen out of my Jeep...I still have thoughts that SOMEDAY it might be found.I'd be glad to pay a REWARD for it's return with NO questions asked...if it"s never returned I hope it BLOWS UP in the face of the scum that stole it!It was my first and favorite deer rifle!!!


----------



## Mario7979

The following is a list of guns that were stolen from my home while my wife and I were helping mking funeral arrangement for my Grandfather in 1994....I have a hint who the thiefs were and were they live now....Each live in a cemetary 8 foot down....It going on 20 years and they have not surfaced....I am not holdin my breath for there return, but wish i could get them back....The 45/70  was my uncles and the 20 guage belonged to my Grandfather....The othere have been replace except for the 300 win Mag....I own a Savage, would like to get back the savage also....Any info would help....Steve Lee Parish....770-546-1002....

Cedartown, Georgia 30125
Polk County

1)--Ruger M-77....Serial#771-387423....Cal-300 Win Mag....Color-brown....Remarks:  nikon scope....

2)--Marlin Winchester....Serial#--18073201....Cal--30-30....Color-Brown....Remarks--30622/Limited edition  Bicentinial....

3)--Springfield....Serial--Unknown....Cal--45-70.....Breech Load....

4)--Mossberg 500 Pump Shotgun....Serial#L183758....Cal--12 Guage Pump....

5)--Model--Glenfield-Marlin....Serial#26580643....22 Cal....Remaks--bolt action....

6)--Modle--Winchester....Serial#--012979....Cal--20 Guage single shot


----------



## CUTT'EM 76

*Stolen from gulf shores /may 2011*

Had my wifes S&W 642 .38 stolen from Sea Oats condominiums on West Beach Blvd some time around Memorial day 2011 from my vehicle.Was reported to Gulf Shores P.D. Thanks

serial # cnd 9449


----------



## whitetaildoe85

wish i had noticed this thread sooner. my house was broken into july 12th in mcduffie county. ruger 10/22 stainless with tapco tatical stock and simmons 50mm scope. serial number 25273890


----------



## pkp844

Springfield XD 9mm SN: US109151, black with 4" barrel, stolen in Statesboro. Ga


----------



## blakely

*Heads up for stolen guns in southwest Ga.*

Last night, some people broke into my house, in Blakely, and stole 10 of my guns. Luckily, an informant in Bainbridge saw them trying to sell the guns in the housing projects and called the BPD. 6 of my guns were recovered and are in Bainbridge, right now, but the rest are still missing. One person is in custody and has given BPD the names of his accomplices. The following guns are still missing:

Ruger 77 in 30-06 - serial #79-74132 - this one was given to my son by my dad, so it has sentimental value

Remington 870 in 20 ga - one of these has been recovered, but BPD didn't say which one.
Express Youth Model in 20 ga. - serial #AB3466750
Wingmaster Light Weight in 20 ga - serial #T338378K

Remington 788 in 30-30 - serial #37325 - given to my son by my grandpa, has much sentimental value.

Remington 870 Express in 12 ga. - serial #B940876M

If anyone is reading this in the Bainbridge/Colquitt/Blakely area, please be on the lookout for these guns, if approached by anyone trying to sell a gun. The ECSO has the serial numbers and is entering them into the GCIC as stolen.

I would like to give a big thanks to BPD, the ECSO, and any others, who were involved in recovering these guns. Hopefully, I will be able to get the recovered guns back, soon.

Thanks for looking,
Blakely


----------



## ditchdoc24

Recovered another stolen gun on 12/14/2011 in Monticello. CZ-75 stolen out of Porterdale. One jackleg in custody.


----------



## hoffy

May the people who took any weapon of any type try to take more BUT meet the owner with his/her weapon "Locked & Loaded" & "At The Ready"!!


----------



## DMGun

I just scanned the list and thankfully, did not see any of the "Used " guns that I have bought on here or the ODT site...    Hope ya'll get your guns back.


----------



## jimkim

Stolen in Telfair Co. GA. 
Two Ruger Vaqueros 
SS 44 magnum, wood grips, 7 1/2" barrel, SN 056-95270
Blued 357 magnum, wood grips, 5 1/2" barrel, SN 058-35773

Thanks


----------



## joedublin

Had my BLR Browning .308 lever action stolen near Whigham, Georgia about 4 years ago...it has my Florida driver's license number engraved on it. I just hope the low-life who stole it shoots it with an obstruction in the barrel and it blows up in his face. What goes around, comes around!


----------



## wareagle700

Stolen in Statesboro, GA:

Glock 19 with trijicon night sights. SN: XXXXXX

Recovered!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 magnum, blued, black Hogue grips, 7 1/2" barrel. SN# 82-14424

Springfield 1911 A1 .45 auto SN# NM246764

Stolen a couple days ago from my house in western NC, but a lot of guns stolen here seem to wind up in Atlanta.


----------



## jimkim

Stolen in Milledgeville area. S&W SW40GVE, silver slide, green frame, SN: RAX5755, blue S&W case , and four magazines.


----------



## rosewood

My dad had his stolen in Eastman a few years back.  S&W 1026.  It has no safety and a frame mounted de-cocker.  Stainless, 5" bbl and 9 round magazines.  This is a rare gun, I think only about 3-4k were made in this particular model.  If you find 1 in middle, ga, it might very well be my Dad's.  serial# TFD 626*, will provide the last digit if someone runs across one to verify.


----------



## EricBBB

*Coweta County: Robbed at Gunpoint in the woods*

Unfortunately I had to sign up recently to get the word posted about a crime that took place in Newnan last Sunday. Be careful out there folks, and keep an eye and ear out for this very precious rifle that was stolen from me. My dear friend and mentor who took me under his wing from age 11 died in October and left me this rifle. 

Winchester model 94 (30-30), checkered walnut stock, Tasco 3-9x scope on raised mounts, green webbing sling.

Thanks and be safe, I never before even considered carrying a handgun in the woods, but this makes you think. Attached is the BOLO page from Coweta County Sheriff's Office.


----------



## Gaducker

This just - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - me off to no ends that someone will do this to another hunter in my hometown.
I think a good friend of mine is good friends with Ryan Foles.  let me know if you need some help with this.

For sure if a stranger came up on some folks out in the woods it would end up with a dead drunk man.

lets put a bunch of us out in those woods and put another decoy hunter out there and see if hes stupid enough to try it again. AND have no mercey when we catch him.

I would be willin to bet that gun will turn up in a pawn shop in town.


----------



## alan

Wow! Sorry about your rifle, glad you didnt get hurt!


----------



## BradMyers

Welcome to the forum, wish is was under different circumstances. I hope they catch the scum bag.


----------



## HuntFishCook

People/Criminals have gotten brave lately. I probably should not post what I would have done, But it would involve more than just the cops I can assure you that...Who in their right mind or any mind of that matter would approach a man with a loaded hunting rifle?

OP..Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## csims723

I am truly shocked that this occurred in my home county. I will keep my eyes out in the local pawn shops for your rifle. If I see it I will contact Law Enforcement. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bamaboy

WOW!!! I hate this happened to you!! Keep us updated on this!! Hope you get the gun back!


----------



## drenalin08

Did you have the s/n of the gun?


----------



## EricBBB

Trying to track down S/N through previous owners family. It was very unthoughtful of me to not write it down immediately after it was given to me, anyone who has guns that have been in the family or bought a long time ago make sure you have a list of all your serial numbers in safe keeping!


----------



## LaurenR88

This scares me because im out in the woods huntin by myself all of the time


----------



## mwood1985

this is why i keep a .45 on my hip and my grandpas old Garand behind the seat hidden. if the good ol 1911 dont whup up on a bad guy the M1 will knock him back to the year he was born... never know when a zombie or criminal or Nazi needs killing so she stays ready


----------



## mojo02

Date stolen:  12/6/2012
Location:  Near Wrightsville, GA

S&W M&P .40c - S/N:  DTK5715
Walther PPQ .40 - S/N:  FAK3666


----------



## CreekChub

A good friend has his Colt Detective Special stolen in or near
Marietta, Ga in 2012. It was a snub nose bull barrel with
shiny reddish wood? grips. I think also the sides of the 
hammer were unblued. Not sure if that was stock or a 
trait of the individual pistol? Last four numbers of serial
number - 5876


----------



## jrdude

*browning bar  270*

gun has social security# under butt plate has a leupold scope lost in dooly co. around river rd.and campers haven rd


----------



## death-from-above

I moved from Ga to Wy back in the summer, but hopefully this will get some more people on the lookout.   A Ruger blackhawk was stolen out of my truck on or around Dec. 13th , 2012.  The theif came into my yard in Sheridan and took it out of my console.  I think it was a kid or kids.  My binos and 3 boxes of ammo were untouched , and to top it off my neighbor found the shoulder rig that it was in ... in his trash can.  Go figure.  The gun is a. 357 , stainless,  and has a 4 & 5/8" barrel.   The s/n is 3620714 and is in the fed. system as stolen.
Thanks


----------



## Swamp Devil

My old lever action model 99 .300 savage with a 1.5x4.5 Old Nikon skool scope without the bell on the front was stolen around this time last year. I think it could be around Quitman, HamCo FL, Lake City, FL or Myrtle Beach SC. It was gifted to me by one of my best friends and outdoor mentors, a fellow career firefighter. He has since passed on. Needless to say...I'm heartbroken. I want to make it patently clear I am not prejediced by a man's race or color...But, I HATE a thief... I had a black dude and a latin working for me in the warehouse the time...Black guys name is John. Latin dude Albert. Little guy. Tear tattooed on his cheek. Don't tell me it's my fault 'til you walk a mile in my shoes. I was trying to help them get back on track. That won't happen again. Anyway, the stock on the 99 had been broken and was glued back behind the trigger. If you see it or anyone tries to sell you this gun pm me asap. I will pay a $500 reward to get it back. There was also a brand new Glock 26 missing. It was in my work truck. Took my eyes off of it for a minute. My suspicions are the latin dude got the Glock and it's somewhere around Statenville/Echols/Hamco FL. The black guy is the only suspect for the 99. I lent it to him to go hunting. Never saw him again. He supposed to be in Myrtle Beach, Quitman or Lake City, Fl. Both of 'em are around 30 yrs old. Thanks for this post It reminded me to get back on it...And don't beat me up...I already whupped myself 'til I got stripes on my stripes...


----------



## Gentleman4561

Last night from 12:15am - 1:45am my truck got broken into via the popular GMC screwdriver between the body and handle. The truck was parked at Peachtree Road United Methodist Church in Buckhead. Had an ammo can full of ~500 rounds of 9, two holsters, two mag pouches, eyes and ears, belt, 7 mags, contour action camera, and all my other misc gun gear. My maxpedition collosus pack that contained everything I needed to crash at a friends place/going out bag including a spare mag with defense loads, toiletries, credit cards, other plastic cards, first aid kits, keys, and my new breathalyzer.

Please be on the look out for my Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm full size, serial number MPM0366

It has a fresh black duracoat finish on the slide with an APEX trigger kit. The gun is not in usable condition as it does not have the takedown lever, that piece is at gentleman4561's place as thats where we painted and I was on my way there to crash and carpool to the IDPA match before this incident.


----------



## weagle

Stolen from my car in Henry County.   

Remington 592M 5mm remington mag #1079962
Beretta silver pigeon I 28 ga over under V08767S
Marlin XS& w Bushnell 3200 firefly scope MM47953S


----------



## Babyglock5

***stolen glock 30***

Stolen GLOCK 30 3rd GEN 45ACP 

SERIAL# RDZ115

GREEN LASERMAX< HOQUE GRIP<PEARCE EXTENSION +2

pistol has high sentimental value, reward if found and returned to owner.


----------



## jdrawdy

A good friend of mine had his house broken into this past Thursday. Took all but one of his guns, all his computers and his tv's. Figured i would post here to give you guys a heads up and maybe help find them. First , and to him most important, and engraved Smith and Wesson M&P 40c. Engraved with "OEF 2012-2013" And also "TF Renegade" . Next is a 12 ga Mossberg Maverick, and third is a Marlin 30-30. Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Ocilla Ga


----------



## georgiaboy69

*Interarms 223*

I had my rifle stolen several years ago (appx. 2003) It was an Interarms .223 bolt action serial number 7447.  If anyone has is or has seen it, I would love to know.  My dad bought me this for Christmas as my first deer rifle and I would love to get it back and give it to my son.  I'm willing to pay what it's worth, just want my gun back.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Please keep an eye out for this pre #s rifle

    Last year I helped a friend of mine by turning a non functional beater .22 he had into a shooter for his son.
    He gave it to him as a Christmas gift and the kid was truly one of the most excited kids I've ever seen to receive it.
    It started as a Marlin M99 with a lot of abuse and quite a few missing pieces and someone had threaded the barrel.
    The Marlin M99 in its factory configuration is a M1 carbine lookalike
    I put a lot of work into it and now it's one of a kind so it should be easy to spot. I cut off the threads and re crowned it, re blued the barrel skeletonized the stock and refinished with tru oil, I added the kids initials GLS in script to the stock with a brass plate from a trophy shop, refinished the aluminum parts and trigger with stainless alumi hyde, made a barrel band to fit from a Henry rifle barrel band. Not another one like it anywhere.

    My buddy called the other day and asked If I had the serial # because it had been stolen in a burglary. I told him About it being a pre serial # rifle but I'm hoping due to the extensive modification someone can help us find it. I do have this pic. Please PM if you have seen this kids rifle anywhere, Ranges, Gun shops Pawn shops Etc. and get any info you can on who has it. Walton County PD are looking for it too. There was also another later model Marlin M99 with the original sling, rear sight (missing on many), and a centerpoint scope taken as well.

    STOLEN ONE OF A KIND RIFLE!
    MARLIN M99


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Browning Gold Hunter 20 Wood stock
S & W M&P22
Rem 870 20 Synthetic Black Stock
Winchester model 60 22
H & R 242 youth model with camo stock
Stevens 17 with Bull barrel, Synthetic Black Stock

Stolen in Oconee County on Thursday the 14th
Please let me or the Oconee County Police know if you hear of any of these guns for sale.


----------



## steveus

*Gun stolen out of truck in driveway*

Winchester Super X 2, wood stock, blue metal, 26" barrel, all original except for Easy-Hit front sight (Tom Knapp used to use these). Stolen out of truck on St. Simons Island just before Christmas, 2014.  Makes you sick that someone would do this.  Was reported to Glynn Co. Police, and serial # was entered into NCIC.  Please respond if you know anything about this.  
Thanks, Steve


----------



## GEORGIADAWGSRULE

*23 guns stolen 4-10-15*

Rugermini 14 stainless 196-28xxx,win 22, savage 22 glocks 32 gen 3'  32 gen 4 ,27 23 23 22 22 39 m&p 357 sig m&p 40 atl police, ak47 century, sig dark earth 516 fns s-9, my late dads guns marlin 30/30 marlin 35, win 30/30 remington 742 has redfield scope mosberg and son 22 looks like m1 has old  army strap 2 muskets springfield 1874 the other was from 70's steven shotgun i am so sick about this stolen in mcdonough ga   678-644-0765


----------



## wareagle700

GEORGIADAWGSRULE said:


> Rugermini 14 stainless 196-28xxx,win 22, savage 22 glocks 32 gen 3'  32 gen 4 ,27 23 23 22 22 39 m&p 357 sig m&p 40 atl police, ak47 century, sig dark earth 516 fns s-9, my late dads guns marlin 30/30 marlin 35, win 30/30 remington 742 has redfield scope mosberg and son 22 looks like m1 has old  army strap 2 muskets springfield 1874 the other was from 70's steven shotgun i am so sick about this stolen in mcdonough ga   678-644-0765






I hope you had the serial numbers for them. How were they all stolen?


----------



## GEORGIADAWGSRULE

yes I have the numbers here is a picture of the Mossberg and sons 22 has a crack in stock. thanks jt


----------



## Ken Grant

*Stolen Carbine*

Hi-Point 4595TS Ser.# R53096 .45 ACP

  FedEx delivered to a wrong person miles from my home and never recovered it .
 I listed it on ATFE site and made a local LEO report


----------



## MrsBuckBomber

*Stolen glock 27*

Hello, i had a Gen 3 Glock 27 with two magazines stolen a couple months back. It was a former police weapon so both magazines had serial numbers engraved in them.


----------



## Scott 40s&w

Stolen guns 05 Sept 2018
Please Notify the  Meriwether Co Sherill office Phillip Harrell 706-672-6651 

Anderson AR15 S/N  17176640

Anderson AR-15 s/n 17174549

Anderson AR-15 s/n 17176696

Century Arms  AK47  s/n NDAP063336

Rossi R352 38spl s/n HAQ813

Ruger Security 9 s/n 381-08567

Savage MSR Ar-15 s/n 01-004115

Sig 556R 7.62x39 S/N 286008863

S&W MP-15-22 S/N DEN7943

Smith &Wesson MP9 s/n HXC0334


----------



## GEORGIADAWGSRULE

GEORGIADAWGSRULE said:


> *23 guns stolen 4-10-15*
> 
> Rugermini 14 stainless 196-28xxx,win 22, savage 22 glocks 32 gen 3'  32 gen 4 ,27 23 23 22 22 39 m&p 357 sig m&p 40 atl police, ak47 century, sig dark earth 516 fns s-9, my late dads guns marlin 30/30 marlin 35, win 30/30 remington 742 has redfield scope mosberg and son 22 looks like m1 has old  army strap 2 muskets springfield 1874 the other was from 70's steven shotgun i am so sick about this stolen in mcdonough ga   678-644-0765


----------



## Macktruckman

Scott 40s&w said:


> Stolen guns 05 Sept 2018
> Please Notify the  Meriwether Co Sherill office Phillip Harrell 706-672-6651
> 
> Anderson AR15 S/N  17176640
> 
> Anderson AR-15 s/n 17174549
> 
> Anderson AR-15 s/n 17176696
> 
> Century Arms  AK47  s/n NDAP063336
> 
> Rossi R352 38spl s/n HAQ813
> 
> Ruger Security 9 s/n 381-08567
> 
> Savage MSR Ar-15 s/n 01-004115
> 
> Sig 556R 7.62x39 S/N 286008863
> 
> S&W MP-15-22 S/N DEN7943
> 
> Smith &Wesson MP9 s/n HXC0334


My guns were stolen by a girl named Brooke from an address on Harmony Church Road in Woodbury. She admitted to stealing them with her boyfriend and trading them for dope. I still haven’t seen any of them for sale online NOR HAVE I BEEN COMPENSATED FOR MY LOSSES! LOCAL AUTHORITIES MAKE THE VICTIM FORCE THEM TO DO THEIR JOB!


----------



## Vinootz

Every time a Dem gets elected POTUS firearms and ammo sales go through the roof. This time around it’s even worse. Thefts of firearms have gone up too. I guess not everyone can afford to buy their own and become thieves when there is a run due to these type of shortages. My whole gun collection was stolen. They took both my safes after smashing through my back door. Now I’m helpless to defend myself and my family. I feel naked. They also destroyed my home and found all my ammo. I will get insurance money but some things just can’t be replaced. This is sickening!


----------



## Drykilned

STOLEN SEVERAL YEARS AGO FROM MOULTRIE GEORGIA. MY FIRST SELF-BUILT RIFLE. MODEL 96 6.5X55 CARL GUSTAV SWEDISH MAUSER. I CUT THE BARREL BACK TO 20" DRILLED AND TAPPED FOR SCOPE, RIFLE BASIX TRIGGER WITH SAFETY, AND PERSONALLY CUT AND WELDED NEW BOLT HANDLE FOR SCOPE INSTALLATION. SIGHTED IT IN AT MY LOCAL GUN CLUB. REAL TACKDRIVER! STOLEN THAT NIGHT.

SERIAL NUMBER 331991 REPORTED TO COLQUITT COUNTY SHERIFF DEPARTMENT.

NEVER SEEN AGAIN!

EDITED FOR CORRECTION TO TRIGGER.  CURRENT BUILD HAS THE TIMNEY TRIGGER WITH BUEHLER SAFETY.  STOLEN ONE HAD RIFLE BASIX TRIGGER WITH SAFETY.


----------



## nmurph

Vinootz said:


> ..
> My whole gun collection was stolen. They took both my safes after smashing through my back door...



@Vinootz 

Sorry for your loss. 

I'm interested in hearing the specifics about your safes- were they bolted down; size?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Drykilned said:


> STOLEN SEVERAL YEARS AGO FROM MOULTRIE GEORGIA. MY FIRST SELF-BUILT RIFLE. MODEL 96 6.5X55 CARL GUSTAV SWEDISH MAUSER. I CUT THE BARREL BACK TO 20" DRILLED AND TAPPED FOR SCOPE, TIMNEY TRIGGER WITH SAFETY, AND PERSONALLY CUT AND WELDED NEW BOLT HANDLE FOR SCOPE INSTALLATION. SIGHTED IT IN AT MY LOCAL GUN CLUB. REAL TACKDRIVER! STOLEN THAT NIGHT.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER 331991 REPORTED TO COLQUITT COUNTY SHERIFF DEPARTMENT.
> 
> NEVER SEEN AGAIN!


Should have Gun club video of who walked out with it.


----------



## Drykilned

I wish!  But, over 20years ago.  There were no video cams at the outdoor range at that time and no one letting you in or out, just a locked gate and no visitor logs.  Anyway, it was stolen from my truck in my carport that nite.  Only someone who was at the club that day while I was sighting it in would have known it was behind the seat of the regular cab pickup, leaving a collector model 30-30 IN THE SEAT IN PLAIN VIEW!


----------



## mallardsx2

Pretty amazed by the amount of stolen guns posted on here actually. I wish that people had pictures of them to post so we could keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Drykilned

Yeah, wish I had pics of that gun. Would be easy to identify.  Probably not more than 5 in the entire country cut back barrel, rifle basix trigger with safety, mannlicher stock, not blued where I removed the original sight, drilled and tapped for scope and ALL MATCHING SERIAL NUMBERS!


----------



## brdyhll

15-16 years ago someone stole the only thing I ever asked my dad for. A weatherby vanguard deluxe 300 win mag. Today I finally found a new one that was similar to it and got it in, but I sure do wish I could find the one that was stolen. Had a red field television scope on it and a scratch on the right side of the butt of the gun. Loved that rifle and can’t stand a thief


----------

